# what is it?



## guenevier (Aug 20, 2008)

A woman gave me a fish about 3 weeks ago, and it is nothing I've seen before. It is large, has to curl it's tail sideways to fit into an icecream bucket for transport.

If someone can tell me h ow to post a p hoto, I'd love to have someone tell me what this fish is[/img]


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

post the pic to photo bucket or something like that then use the url on that sites url


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is a link that may help you...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd84 ... 7/host.jpg


----------



## guenevier (Aug 20, 2008)

let's see if this works:










Maybe it is a really BIG type of silver dollar?


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a Pacu ( http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/ ... edpacu.htm) Not a cichlid at all. They can get somewhat aggressive and very large. I hope you have a large tank...


----------



## guenevier (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi; Thanks for the info! I have the Pacu in a 100 gallon with a couple of other fish the same size. I haven't seen one in so many years, I didn't remember what they look like!


----------

